# getting  Wireless to work



## bhargava (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to freeBSD (just installed it yesterday ). I used ubuntu before this. The problem is I'm not able to get the .sys and .inf files for my card. Ubuntu used to detect my cards and I never had to use ndiswrapper. Reading about setting up the wireless in the internet I figured that we need to get .sys and .inf files. But I'm getting only .exe files. how can I get the .sys and .inf.

here is the 
	
	



```
pciconf -lv
```



```
none0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x050000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x054710de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
isab0@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x054810de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none1@pci0:0:1:1:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x054210de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none2@pci0:0:1:2:	class=0x050000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x054110de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none3@pci0:0:1:3:	class=0x0b4000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x054310de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = processor
ohci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x055e10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x055f10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x055e10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:4:1:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x055f10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
atapci0@pci0:0:6:0:	class=0x01018a card=0x30cf103c chip=0x056010de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none4@pci0:0:7:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x055c10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:8:0:	class=0x060401 card=0xcb8410de chip=0x056110de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
atapci1@pci0:0:9:0:	class=0x010185 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x055010de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
nfe0@pci0:0:10:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x054c10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
pcib2@pci0:0:12:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x056310de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:13:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x056310de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:18:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x053110de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hostb0@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
fwohci0@pci0:2:5:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x08321180 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown IEEE 1394 (4 pin firewire) chip)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
none5@pci0:2:5:1:	class=0x080500 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x08221180 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'R5C832, R5C843 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none6@pci0:2:5:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x08431180 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown Ricoh MMC Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none7@pci0:2:5:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x05921180 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = '13871043 Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none8@pci0:2:5:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x30cf103c chip=0x08521180 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none9@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x1375103c chip=0x431114e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card'
    class      = network
```

Thanks.


----------



## bhargava (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi,

I found the b43-fwcutter in the ports ... can this be used to enable me connecting to the internet .... 

Thanks.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 3, 2009)

Only with bwi(4) driver.


----------

